# Old General Store. July 2015



## cunningplan (Aug 3, 2015)

The best of the day but to be honest, if as many people went then as now it would still be open  Loved the look of this place since it was first put up and didn't ever think I would get there, I did and glad I did as its a brilliant place and I could have spent another hour there. But time was against us and we only spent a hour there. Looking at the price on the till it must have shut pre 1984 when they took the half P out of circulation. Its well trashed in places but there is plenty of old stock still around the shop.
Thanks to MB and Blod and I am certain mickymutt comes for thanks as well  
Bit pic heavy so hope you enjoy them.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157655171469230









































































































































That's all from me for a while, while there's plenty of places I want to go, it wont be for a while, I will still be looking in and will be back out as soon as I can.


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2015)

Great to hear from you as always, don't work too hard.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 3, 2015)

Great stuff cunningplan..its lovely this one.


----------



## degenerate (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful stuff cunningplan, it s hard to pick a favourite shot out of them!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice explore, I'm glad to see the piano's now upright once again.


----------



## smiler (Aug 3, 2015)

Ah, you should have had a taste of those mussels, they must be well pickled by now, Lovely report and great pics, I enjoyed looking, Many Thanks.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 4, 2015)

brilliant chap! better than mine I must say...  Piano was heavy to lift up, popped back recently and it was knocked over, so back up it went, at this rate i shall develop muscles


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice to see this place again and good to see not much has changed/moved since my visit afew months ago  Top photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2015)

Another belting report excellent as always,come back soon!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 6, 2015)

Fantastically sharp shots there dude! Looks a wonderful place to explore. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyPandora (Aug 16, 2015)

Great photos, better than the ones I took


----------



## Potter (Aug 19, 2015)

It's always great to see more of this place. Some of that stuff should be in a museum. I wonder if you can still buy chive mustard.


----------

